# What do I need to keep live shrimp alive from bait shop to fishing site.



## Texan Stud (Sep 21, 2011)

What can I make or purchase to keep live shrimp alive while transporting?


----------



## InkedAngler (Dec 11, 2011)

An aerator or small live well that hooks to a 12 volt battery.

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Bucket, insulated preferably, and aerator. Don't want the water getting too warm. Change it often if u can too


-Nick


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

pack them in sawdust, the sawdust needs to be wet, preferably with saltwater.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Only use fresh bay water in the bucket, make sure the bucket is clean with no residue also. in the heat of the summer keep them cool with frozen bottles of icewater with the cap sealed. The sealed cap will keep the frozen water separated from the fresh bay water. 

like the others have said above, usually an insulated bait bucket with small aerator will do the job. 

i have not heard of the sawdust method.. do tell more specific details tmyfml.. seems it would make sense and they would have plenty of oxygen as long as they didn't dry out. ... what's the scoop?


----------



## tmyfml (Apr 4, 2011)

Down here in south texas, the bait stands will sell the live shrimp and pack them in wet sawdust and put them in a paper bag. as long as you keep the sawdust moist and cool, the shrimp will stay alive. They almost go into a catatonic state and fully come out of it once they hit the water. I've been buying shrimp this way for years. The quik stop in port isabel sells them this way and Gordons Bait and Tackle in Brownsville sells them also. much easier than worrying about an aerator.


----------



## DurdenEgo (Mar 27, 2012)

tmyfml said:


> Down here in south texas, the bait stands will sell the live shrimp and pack them in wet sawdust and put them in a paper bag. as long as you keep the sawdust moist and cool, the shrimp will stay alive. They almost go into a catatonic state and fully come out of it once they hit the water. I've been buying shrimp this way for years. The quik stop in port isabel sells them this way and Gordons Bait and Tackle in Brownsville sells them also. much easier than worrying about an aerator.


So there isnt any water really? just a mush of wet sawdust? I will have to give this a shot, just for the "Science Experiment" factor lol


----------



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I have used a frozen water bottle. I used frozen saltwater to insure that there was no leakage.

Tight Lines


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

i just use a 5 gallon bucket with no aerator and they do just fine from bait stand to launch. I have had them in there up to 1/2 an hour or so and have had no problems whatsoever. I try not to put more than 2 quarts in each bucket. If you have to transport them longer than an hour or more a simple and cheap aerator will work just fine


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

troutsupport said:


> i have not heard of the sawdust method.. do tell more specific details tmyfml.. seems it would make sense and they would have plenty of oxygen as long as they didn't dry out. ... what's the scoop?


http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=403766


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

5 gal bucket and a $9 Mr Bubbles and ur good to go.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

DurdenEgo said:


> So there isnt any water really? just a mush of wet sawdust? I will have to give this a shot, just for the "Science Experiment" factor lol


Throw a handful of ice on the top of the sawdust to keep it all cool...not a lot to melt and soak it,just a cooling handful....if they get hot...well it isn't good for them...


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Aerator, bucket ( Ice Chest is better) and we always put ice in gallon baggies and put one in the water. Baggie keeps fresh water from diluting salt water, ice slows down metabolism. We have kept them over nite using this method.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just make sure you don't have any sunblock or mosquito spray on your hands! It= instant death to your high dollar shrimp


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

i keep it simple, bubbles aerator and a five gallon bucket...


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

mikereds said:


> i keep it simple, bubbles aerator and a five gallon bucket...


X2, i think some of you guys are missing the original question, unless going from the bait stand to the fishing spot is a 2 hr trip.


----------



## stxhunter (May 19, 2006)

mikereds said:


> i keep it simple, bubbles aerator and a five gallon bucket...


This is my method, but I have been wanting to try the sawdust method ever since I moved down here 12yrs ago!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Use atificials and you won't have that problem. :slimer:


----------



## grman (Jul 2, 2010)

I have had trouble depending on Mr Bubbles. Saltwater really does a number on them and batteries. 

Solved my problems for good several years ago. One old igloo ice chest, a bait saver wand type aireator, and a portable battery emergency car jump with a cigarette lighter plug. I bought the battery jumper for $40 at Wally world. 

I went to radio shack and got a cigarette lighter plug with solid brass posts and replaced the stupid alligator clips on the aireator. Drill a hole is the top of the ice chest. Battery is rechargeable with a wall plug. Not a single issue with corrosion. Since I wade fish, bait goes into the ice chest at the bait camp. Shrimp goes into the bait bucket at the fishing spot. Aireator and battery are locked in the truck. Ice chest is used for fish on the way home.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

If all else fails, one of those nifty oxygen systems will work great. Shrimp was never much of a problem but I had a lot of trouble transporting croaker during the heat of summer. Five minutes in an aerated bait tank was too long. Oxygen system on low setting fixed that.


----------

